# Dundee, IL - 9.2 boss power v xt



## frank53 (Dec 17, 2019)

for sale 9.2 boss power v xt blade only ,, good shape,,,some surface rust,,like new cutting blade.,,Changed filter and fluid at the end of last season .
I dont plow with the truck that blade was on anymore..I would rather sell it than have it sitting in my shop. I take great care of my equipment,,Plows and trucks get washed after we get down plowing each event,
Im asking $3200


----------



## frank53 (Dec 17, 2019)

frank53 said:


> for sale 9.2 boss power v xt blade only ,, good shape,,,some surface rust,,like new cutting blade.,,Changed filter and fluid at the end of last season .
> I dont plow with the truck that blade was on anymore..I would rather sell it than have it sitting in my shop. I take great care of my equipment,,Plows and trucks get washed after we get down plowing each event,
> Im asking $3200
> 
> ...


Sol


----------



## frank53 (Dec 17, 2019)

frank53 said:


> Sol


Sold


----------

